# I need a Kubota mechanic !!



## Des547 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a Kubota B2710 and while we do have a Kubota dealer in my town I am thinking I can do this job myself but needed a bit of advice before I begin. So.................

This is a disel 4 cylinder. There is a small tube that runs from each injector to the next in line. There is also a tube that goes from the fuel pump to each injector. I am only concerned with the tube that connects each injector.

One of these tubes is leaking fuel where the tube enters the injector body. How big a job is it to replace this set of tubes ? It appears that they are in a set and each injector would have to be dismantled down to the level of these tubes, the set installed and the injectors reassembled in reverse order. I suppose I have average mechanical skills and a nice selection of tools.

The other option is to drive it out to the Kubota dealer and let him do the work.

Thanks for your assist.

Des


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Des! As I understand it, these tubes running between the injectors channel excess diesel fuel not used in the injection event back to the fuel tank or injector pump. 

Many of these, I have seen in the past are just slip on rubber tubes but some are the threaded fitting type. I would think it is a pretty straight forward and simple job of removing and inspecting the leaking section of tube and either tightening more, replacing, or repairing it. Then reassemble. In some case, it could be as simple as tightening the fittings just a bit or replacing an o-ring packing. I am not familiar with this particular model machine.


----------

